# Puppy makes snarl face



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Both Rukie and Eva, a little Bichon, make a snarl face when they are playing bitey face. They somehow pull their lips way up and show lots of teeth. The look really mean but it's all in good fun.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Many dogs have a "snarly face" that they use when playing, including mine - and he's the gentlest soul you will ever meet. It's just a form of expression. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bella 09 (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh thank you both! I needed to hear that as she was doing it a lot this morning. My husband keeps telling me it's not a problem, but the look of that face has been upsetting to me. She is so friendly and lovable, then she does that face to my hand and I get worried. I'm attaching a pic.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Angel and Athena but make that face I call it the ugly face. It is normal, if a low toned growl accompanies it that means leave me alone.


----------



## ThorDogofThunder (May 31, 2017)

Yep, Thor does this frequently when we play or he gets belly rubs.....even seen him do it when he eats a treat on the floor on the odd occasion, but this again seems to be when he plays with it.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

I would suggest you watch YouTube videos on different growls.The snarling is normal what you want to beware of is the different growls. When Angel and Athena play they will snarl growl bit it isn't a mean growl it's a play growl.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Very common and natural. 

Don't you ever get competitive? Humans do this same thing. We change our expression during play and some of us also verbaize. I personally am know for, "In your face!" When I am leading a board game with my family. Am I about to get physically mean and say hit someone? No. In fact these are my favorite people in the world. But we are playing and I am competitive so yeah, I am going to give a little shade because it is part of the fun. 

Imagine having to always play in a library, would it be fun or healthy for your puppy to never be able to express herself fully with play? 

Please don't try to change this inate and non aggressive behavior. Snarly face is a normal behavior.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Bella 09 said:


> Oh thank you both! I needed to hear that as she was doing it a lot this morning. My husband keeps telling me it's not a problem, but the look of that face has been upsetting to me. She is so friendly and lovable, then she does that face to my hand and I get worried. I'm attaching a pic.


As long as it's in a playful setting, there's absolutely nothing to worry about. If it's done to warn you off, for example when you go to pet her or remove her from a place she shouldn't be, then it's a cause for concern, especially if accompanied by growling. But from your description, it sounds like her "playful" face, and your trainer and vet, who know your dog, have all said the same thing.


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

Yup, Trudy gets it too! We call it her "alligator nose." when it comes out, she's usually ok, but sometimes it's also a sign for us that she's about to get a little too hyper. In those situations, if she gets too mouthy and doesn't stop, we'll put her in a brief time out. She never really bites. Just playful mouthing.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We put it on cue - "Grizzly". 

Noah does it as well when he's playing.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks just like the face our 8 month old Vee Vee makes - sometimes - when she is playing. We call her the "demon devil dog" when she does it - all in good fun!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe used to do it all the time. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Mine also does this. He makes it at his thrice-weekly playmate as well. There's a lot of "snarly face" and snorting from both of them, but never any growling.


----------



## flffddy (Apr 13, 2017)

I always just tell him "don't hate the tomate!"

https://www.reddit.com/r/rarepuppers/comments/6vjvle/a_n_g_e_r_y_b_o_y_e/


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

flffddy said:


> I always just tell him "don't hate the tomate!"
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/rarepuppers/comments/6vjvle/a_n_g_e_r_y_b_o_y_e/


That's hilarious.


----------



## rachrae (Jun 27, 2017)

Our pup does this too. He definitely did it more in the 9-11 week old stage. My boyfriend calls our little guy Snarls Barkley...:grin2:


----------

